# Rancid Zombie Costume - The Horror Dome.



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

yikes! Can you get the costume somewhere else? I would call instead of email and ask about the shipping policy. They may put it in as courier next day service instead of a cheaper method. I have run across this in the past as well. Some companies don't want to deal with cross border shipping and make it difficult.

Good luck!

Sheila in Ottawa


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Or, the moron that put their website together wasn't that good and screwed up the shipping calculator. I've had that happen before and a call to the vendor cleared it right up.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

How heavy is that costume? I would think it should only cost about $20-30 to ship a costume UPS to Canada.
Pm me if you want me to order it and ship it to you myself (if there's time).


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I just checked what it would cost to have it shipped to me in PA from NY and it was $30. That is a lot for shipping. I had a heavy costume shipped to me from the UK and shipping was $18--and I got it in a week. I could not find anywhere that said how much it weighed-but I get things shipped to me all the time and even the heavier things (10 to 15 lbs) never have that much in shipping costs. It is hard to imagine the costume could weigh more than that. Companies know people don't like to see high shipping costs so they also put the costs into the retail price and charge a reasonable shipping rate instead. Either they are trying to build profit into their shipping (which occasionally some companies do) or there is something else weird going on.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, that's very kind. Probably not enough time left though.

Thanks again for the offer


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Another site I found listed it at 15 lbs., so it shouldn't be THAT much to ship. Of course, the other site had it listed for over $350.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the costume, but gah....the hands are _ginormus_ !!! 

http://youtu.be/tHVdlGvMxxc


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow that seems unusually high. I'm thinking that there must be a glitch in the shipping calculator. I had 3 pretty large props shipped to me this Halloween season (Lenore zombie riser, Twitch, and a zombie crawler + a large centipede and a ed head prop) and only paid about 90.00 to have all of these items shipped to my home (I am in Ontario as well). Mind you being in a bit of a time crunch may effect the shipping cost too, the faster you need it the more shipping will be. 

I hope you have better luck with The Horror Dome customer service than I did. I requested answers to repeated questions on that website and never received a call back. Sufficed to say I took my business to another site with fabulous results.

Good luck to you.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I finally got a response; 

"Yes I am responding. What would you like me to do? This is what UPS charges
to ship.

Thank You

Mike Moretti

http://TheHorrorDome.com"

While it's not rude, it's abrupt. I guess I'll shop elsewhere. Too bad, they have awesome stuff.
They didn't offer alternate shipping so that's that.


----------



## weiyuan927760 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've had that happen before and a call to the vendor cleared it right up.


----------



## weiyuan927760 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've had that happen before and a call to the vendor cleared it right up.


----------

